# Major Jay Memmelaar



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Major*
*Jay R. Memmelaar, Jr.*
Goldsboro Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, February 16, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 49

*Tour:* 25 years

*Badge #* 4502

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Major Jay Memmelaar suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in his department's physical fitness program at approximately 7:00 pm.

He was working out in the department's gym when he began to experience discomfort in his chest. He returned to his office where he collapsed a short time later. He was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Major Memmelaar had served with the Goldsboro Police Department for 25 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Mike West
Goldsboro Police Department
204 S. John Street
Goldsboro, NC 27533

Phone: (919) 580-4200


----------

